# Just seeing if there's any other Social Workers/ Community Workers.



## NiallAllen (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi guys, title says it all really.

Just wondering if any community or social workers have experience of working in the UK and NZ and have any particular insights into the differences in practice.

I'm heading to Auckland (living in Devonport for the first few months then else where in Auckland, likely North Shore still though) my backgrounds homelessness and drug and alcohol recovery. I've got some experience in child protection also. I've done a heap of research into the differences ( I've wrote a literature review for a journal about the theoretical differences ) burv it's always nice to hear of first hand experience.

Cheers,
Niall.


----------

